# Tricolor and Splashed



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

My first tricolor! I'm sooo in love


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

They're beautiful!


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

There are 2 tricolor boys, 2 colorpoint beige boys and 2 splashed girls


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

I love the line that goes down the back of the one your holding on the right in your newest picture.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice looking babies!


----------



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

Not a good picture, but thats one of the tricolors  My favorite.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Interesting to see color on color; isn't this actually a splashed mousie? I like the solid patches of light and dark color. I'm not a stickler for standards, but I thought a tricolor needed to have solid white markings as well.

I really do like it, though!


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

They are splashed on a light background. You need to make some c- dilute pieds to go with your splashed. However, they are three coloured Mice- very attractive


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

A couple of good examples there, of your dorsal stripe/demarcation line, Wight Isle.

Attractive


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

There is isn't there, this is the best I have seen though, lovely blocking of colour too. I do think we have the basis here for a stunning new breed.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes, indeed, the demarcation is very distinct. I seem to be producing tricolors with a distinct lack of that line, with rounded solid areas that span across the dorsal region. Like this:


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Moustress, that mouse is still one of my favorite examples of a tricolor.


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

Nice


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks! I am inordinately proud of her, and her brother, who are together now. *i'm so excited* (Musn't overplay it' it's such a bummer when you get your hopes up and things go wrong... '_' )

Sharon: Sorry, I seem to have hijacked your thread...


----------



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

Here, we don't have good tricolors. Its a new breed here, and I'm one of the first in Belgium with tricolors. So they arent as good as te one at the picture yet  This one is a tricolor, but not a good one. He has white spots, but only on his belly.
Now I'm trying to get 2 kinds of tricolor. With one of my groups I want to get tricolors like yours on the picture. With the other groop, I wanna hold tricolors or splashed mice like mine now. I realy like the markings of my boy, its straight and has a nice contrast 

*moustress*: No problem! I like to see other tricolors  And this one is amazing!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, Sharon. Yeah, I've been working with tris for about five years now When I first got them, I didn't have a clue to how it worked, and I produced a LOT of crazy mixed up mousies And you are right, if the white markings are there, it's a tricolor.


----------



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow 5 years tricolors.. The first tricolors came up here some months ago  So we have a lot of work to do


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I think those mouses are splashed, and not tri colours? I don't see any white markings?

To make nicer tris, breed your splashed mice with piebald mice with plenty of good markings. A broken or even marked piebald black mouse would be a great place to begin!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

moustress said:


> And you are right, if the white markings are there, it's a tricolor.


This is not completely true! 

This here, is a splashed mouse, that appears to have a white background with splashes on it. The white is not from piebald, but from extremely diluted areas on the mouse. It looks to the naked eye, like a white mouse with variegated black spots. But it is in fact a simple splashed mouse, not a tri colour, and not a variegated.

Interesting though!


----------



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

I know  I also have black eyed white splashed mice. So they also have white markings, but aren't tricolors.
Tis one his parents are both splashed and carry piebald. So this one is a tricolor. I said in a post above: the white spots are on his belly


----------

